# When do I want to stop pulling over tops for low stress training?



## greenpeace (Jul 15, 2012)

First season for LST, things are getting taller. I'm wanting to pull them down again but not sure if its to late in the grow. They are not in flower yet, but I don't want to mess things up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2012)

As long as they are healthy you can continue LST up til you flip them to 12/12


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2012)

If you are outdoors, this is bout the time I stop myself.  Stop myself from pulling any more over that is.  Stop myself from doing it again and again and again and again.....I got the pot pretty full now and so, I stop and let those tops just grow up for a few weeks.  They should start to show some early flower in the next two to four weeks...if you are outside that is.  Pull them over once more if they are too tall now.  They will have time to shoot up still (just re read your question, go ahead, pull them over once more if you like)

Ozzy, nice catch thar in that avatar!


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 15, 2012)

I am trying  to learn to keep all of the tops as close to the same height as i can with lst, supercropping,and topping.If you get to much bush you wind up having to lollipop a third of the plant material off the bottom of the plant.Sometimes you can make extra clones that way but i like using large tops for cuttings if i can part with them cuz they make hearty plants fast.


----------

